
AP-NORC Poll: Online surveillance is OK for most - kordless
http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/2015/dec/31/ap-norc-poll-online-surveillance-is-ok-for-most/
======
leesalminen
I think many in the older generation simply don't understand or are willfully
ignoring the impacts of this.

My own parents are educated, informed and relatively tech-able. When we talk
about this topic they pull out the "nothing to hide" defense. Eventually I'm
able to prove that is not a valid defense. Then they pull the "doesn't matter,
I'll be dead soon" card. Choosing to ignore a mammoth problem.

~~~
foolrush
There are so many complex issues swirling around this subject that I fear 140
Character Consciousness will simply tune out the noise. In this light, I would
think that current / contemporary culture is more at risk of quietly letting
things happen.

One of the most worrying concepts personally is the idea of an acceptance of
“law” as being beyond culture; outside of politics, the social, the human, and
moored in some late Rationalist “hard science.”

At risk of being trite, one might wonder, would Rosa Parks be permitted on
that bus in an age where she was surveilled and profiled? What role would her
peers and associates have played in that surveilling, perhaps unbeknownst to
them? What downward pressures can't we see?

Scares the life out of me.

------
foolrush
“A majority of Americans say they support warrantless government surveillance
of the Internet communications of U.S. citizens, according to a new poll by
The Associated Press and the NORC Center for Public Affairs Research.”

Where to start...

------
aluhut
"I don't have to be afraid, I did nothing wrong"

I'm curious about the influence on this opinion after that dating portal hack.
Do those events even have any influence? Because I don't know what else could
cause a move towards more privacy awareness. Education has been tried. Most of
them don't care (tl;nr).

